# Apeks 1000M



## niko

Hi everyone

I have recently bought the 500m Aqualung and I was really pleased with the watch, good quality, good looks, quartz seiko movement and what a depth rating 500m.

So I got the bug and started searching for something with similar looks but with a higher depth rating. I have narrowed my search to companies that provide scuba diving equipment so I would at least be confident that what I was buying was in reality a 1000m watch.

The result?














































The Apeks 1000 helium safe.

1000m WR Helium-Safe

All Stainless Steel

One directional Unprotected Bezel

Screw Down Crown

Helium escape valve at 9:00

Excellent Lume

Date At 3:00

Extra Long Dive Strap

46mm Wide

51mmm Lug Tip to Lug Tip

11mm High

41mm Bezel Width (4.5mm high)

30mm Dial Diameter

22mm Lugs

Comparison with the Aqualung

Apeks Aqualung

1)The watch overall wears like a 46mm - the Aqualung wears more like a 43mm

2)The case is more rounded - The Aqualung appers to be a bit more square (I believe it looks better)

3)The crown is unprotected and it gives the feel that the watch is a lot wider but slimmer (it makes the watch look sportier)- The Aqualung has a ratcheting shrouded bezel which is similar to the tuna can

(The numbers on the crown are also slightly different)

4)Lug to Lug the watch also appears to be bigger 51mm- Aqualung 47mm

5)There is helium escape valve that will open when the internal pressure is 4.5 Bar +/- 1.5 Bar higher than the external pressure- Aqualung not available

6)1000m - 500m

7)Highly luminous hands and dial ( appears to be a bit better and more long lasting than the aqualung- Highly luminous hands and dial

8)Logo, Apeks yellow logo (not sure I am 100% pleased with it) - Aqualung logo

All in all a very good solid watch with 1000m WR and very similar watch but at the same time very different to the aqualung

Although the 2 cost exactly the same I can admit that the aqualung looks a bit more expensive especially when on a lumpy.

Hope you enjoyed it

Aqualung Pro 500m










Niko


----------



## Odo

Hi Niko, excellent comparison of the two. I have looked at both of these in the past and have to say I'd lean towards the Aqualung if I did get one, I prefer the cut out around the bezel on that model.

The lumpy does lift the pair of them, look a lot more substantial with it on


----------



## niko

Odo said:


> Hi Niko, excellent comparison of the two. I have looked at both of these in the past and have to say I'd lean towards the Aqualung if I did get one, I prefer the cut out around the bezel on that model.
> 
> The lumpy does lift the pair of them, look a lot more substantial with it on


Thanks Paul..I would recommend the Aqualung myself

Niko


----------



## BlueKnight

Sweet! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:Love those big knurled crowns.


----------



## sheepsteeth

i love the look of that aqualung, how wide is the case? i only ask im im very tempted but find i need a big old chunky thing for it to look right on my fat arms.

also, sorry for thread hijaking but how come they are so cheap? i assumed a higher depth rating would attract a higher price but these seem remarkably reasonable considering.


----------



## niko

sheepsteeth said:


> i love the look of that aqualung, how wide is the case? i only ask im im very tempted but find i need a big old chunky thing for it to look right on my fat arms.
> 
> also, sorry for thread hijaking but how come they are so cheap? i assumed a higher depth rating would attract a higher price but these seem remarkably reasonable considering.


The case is 46mm but thats at the back of the watch, the face is bit narrower around 44mm. The depth of the watch is about 11mm. All in all he watch is not very chunky

The following watch althought 47mm looks huge compared to the Aqualung



















In regards with the pricing that is something i dont really know

Niko


----------



## apeks

as my name would suggest! I'm quite a fan of apeks, excellent company with superb customer service. Have never purchased one of their watches, but practically all of my scuba gear is made by them. very nice watch!


----------

